# Diese Forum - muss mal gesagt werden!!!



## hunny (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
heute möchte ich mal keine Frage stellen sondern mich bei allen hier sehr bedanken. Es ist ein tolles Forum. Man kann als Anfänger noch so dumme Fragen stellen man bekommt immer eine Antwort die einem weiter hilft! 

Ich habe gerade in der letzten Zeit sehr viel Probleme mit meinem Teich gehabt und durch dieses Forum schein ich nun endlich auch wieder die richtige Lösung gefunden zu haben! Ich freue mich das es soetwas wie diese Forum hier gibt und es hier so viel nette Menschen gibt die einem helfen! 

Das mußte ich einfach mal loswerden und kann nur allen hier meinen Dank aussprechen toll

Wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag 

grüße Volker


----------



## Michael H (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Diese Forum - muss mal gesagt werden!!!*

Ich als Neuling hier kann mich da nur Anschließen ........

Und ich Warne euch gleich hiermit vor , es werden noch einige Frage kommen von mir.....


----------



## Dr.J (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Diese Forum - muss mal gesagt werden!!!*



Dadurch macht die Arbeit am Forum noch mehr Spaß. :freu


----------



## hunny (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Diese Forum - muss mal gesagt werden!!!*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Dadurch macht die Arbeit am Forum noch mehr Spaß. :freu



das soll so sein


----------



## Joachim (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Diese Forum - muss mal gesagt werden!!!*

Wie jetzt  Die Arbeit oder der Spaß? ;D


----------



## hunny (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Diese Forum - muss mal gesagt werden!!!*

Na der Spass denke ich


----------

